# Cryptocoryne wendtii questions



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

For these plants i just plant it as is and i didnt trim the roots down either.. seems to be growing fine for me.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Personally I usually trim the roots up a bit if there's a big root system. I would most likely split it up into smaller groupings or even into single plants.

You're most likely going to run into the usual melting of the leaves until it gets acclimated to your tank, so now is the time IMO.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

For the most part I've not trimmed the roots. But whether I've trimmed the roots or not....the transplanting results have varied from total melt-down to a minor "weakening" of the plant to no ill-effect that I could tell. This is via shipping, 1 tank to another, or just moving it inside the same tank. There really doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it that I can tell. I'm sure there is, but I haven't found any.....but I haven't made a study of it or anything either....:thumbsup:

Motomaro and others here are much more versed in "cryptology" then I am, so maybe one of them will come along and help fill in the blanks....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

motoNC said:


> Would now be as good a time as any to section the plant if that is advisable, or would waiting for it to reestablish itself be recommended? Has the root trimming worked for others?


Do it now. If you wait then when you uproot, divide and replant you are just creating stress for it again. I trim the roots of any plant with roots before planting, just like in the garden. Expect that it will probably experience some melting. My crypts always do. Some melt till all leaves are gone and some just a little, but the always come back strong.


----------



## reddragon1977 (May 30, 2007)

ram it in the substrate and leave it be, crypts are super strong and ive never had a problem with them and i cant even grow duckweed. if you split them there may be some root cutting to seperate the masses and they quickly double in size. Substrate fertilization is mandatory too as like swords they take alot of iron in with their roots. They are not a delecate plant as everyone seems to think.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

These plants are really resilient. Plant/split them how you see fit. They will probably melt but they usually come back.


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

My experience with crypts is that you only ever want to trim super-long roots that won't fit well into the substrate. Otherwise you just want to leave as much of it alone as is humanly possible. 

My C. Wendtii var. Green started out as 3 plants. 

Two of them have done just OK. These are the ones I have moved the most. 

The one that got planted and then totally ignored has put out a huge root mat, and is starting to produce large baby-plants from runners. 

I swear. C. Wendtii thrives on neglect. The less you do to it or fuss over it, the happier it is.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have had C. wendtii 'bronze' for over a year in many of my tanks. Mostly, they're in my 20long with no CO2 (not even Excel), no ferts, low lighting, and a bit lax on the water changes. The crypts have taken over!

I have pulled them up, cut their roots to 1", pulled them apart, planted them, moved them again, replanted them, floated them in a tank, planted and moved them around even more, and the things just don't die! They are the hardiest plant I have ever had. And while sometimes a leaf or two will melt, I almost never get any real melting no matter what I do to them (this includes my other crypts, as well). I've bought some locally and had some shipped to me through a SNS deal.

I've put them in high light/high tech tanks down to low light/low tech tanks, and still, they grow and grow and grow!

I recommend cutting the roots as this will spur the plant to grow new ones and prevent old roots from decaying due to being transplanted. As far as whether you separate them or not, that's up to you. If you like the bunched look, then plant them together. If you want to create more of a crypt field, then separate them.

Obviously, others have different experiences with the same crypts so it's hard to say what will happen in your tank (I have hard water)? But you can always try it different ways to see how it works in your tank. Maybe split off half of the plants, separate them and cut their roots, then compare their growth and appearance to the other half that you keep bundled without cutting their roots. That way, you'll know how crypts respond best to your water.


----------



## motoNC (May 13, 2008)

Thanks alot everyone! Great info. 

Great to find out it's such a hardy plant. I do well with those : )


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

oh, one last thing, crypts generally seem to like iron at their roots. 

if your substrate isn't already Iron rich, just add a tsp of Laterite or dried red clay at the planting site.


----------

